# Post your favorite single humbucker guitars!!!



## smucarolina (Oct 11, 2012)

got some gas for them...super strats! post your favorite single humbucker guitars!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Fiction (Oct 11, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> *ugly ass pic*



I just want to neg you


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 11, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I just want to neg you


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 11, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I just want to neg you



Hate the brand all you want, that's a hot fucking guitar.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## BlackWinds10 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## budda (Oct 11, 2012)

Charvel Dreamsicle.


----------



## Jake (Oct 11, 2012)

my good buddy chase and his (used to be mine) rg2610e to fuel your gas


----------



## Fiction (Oct 11, 2012)

Its more of a chat room joke 

..aaand to contribute; Anything bright and pointy.


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Oct 11, 2012)

Alexi Laiho Signatures 

Edit: I don't know anything about uploading pics.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 11, 2012)

My Warmoth


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Oct 11, 2012)

Dat Laiho model.


----------



## Black Mamba (Oct 11, 2012)

The Holy Grail of one-hums:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 11, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>



Rik Emmett. 

For me, nothing beats a 1-pickup Strat or Superstrat.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 11, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For me, nothing beats a 1-pickup Strat or Superstrat.




Word.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 11, 2012)

Black Mamba said:


> The Holy Grail of one-hums: *Pinkie Laiho*



Forgot about that one... The Pink and Blackie models are on my do want list. 



Grand Moff Tim said:


> Word.


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 11, 2012)

While I don't mind superstrats with 1 pickup, Fenders look weird without 3 pickups.


EDIT: I missed the superstrat thing too. Well, 1 out of 5 ain't bad is it?


----------



## quattro19tdi (Oct 11, 2012)

Not a superstrat, but it's got a single humbucker


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 11, 2012)

I also find teles look pretty cool with 1 pickup. 




Mick Mars' custom Kramer

Aaand the Flathead tele.


----------



## infernalservice (Oct 11, 2012)

My superstrat plus hairless cat combo:


----------



## jordanky (Oct 11, 2012)

This Kramer Baretta Reissue I had was super awesome. Solid maple body, weighed a ton but had tone for days! I just realized how much I miss this guitar.


----------



## devolutionary (Oct 11, 2012)

Sure as hell ranks up there for me.


----------



## Blasphemer (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 11, 2012)

devolutionary said:


> Sure as hell ranks up there for me.



Completely forgot about this one. The Superstrat/Gibson hybrid.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 12, 2012)

Usually I don't like one pickup guitars, but these two look very appealing:











EDIT: Also this:


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 12, 2012)

Godin Redline


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## yellowv (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2012)

fr00tcaster.


----------



## requiemsoup (Oct 12, 2012)

I love guitars with exotic and or flashy tops. Guitars with color. But I find the M8M so beautiful. So mesmerizing


----------



## Zado (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## gunch (Oct 12, 2012)

I love everything about SG-X's


----------



## Kride (Oct 12, 2012)

Made the pickguard myself and stripped the neck. Sadly I had to sell the guitar in 2008. but I currently have the same model... with original pickguard


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2012)

Aaand you just gave me an idea.

Brb, buying an Epi Explorer.


----------



## samclarke669 (Oct 12, 2012)

I love the rg2610e! Looks hot with a white pup too..


----------



## Curt (Oct 12, 2012)

Quit corrupting me with these single pup s.o.b's. D:<

Doing a build soon and the single pup idea fits it too well... But I love my neck pickup tones.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2012)

Curt said:


> Quit corrupting me with these single pup s.o.b's. D:<
> 
> Doing a build soon and the single pup idea fits it too well... But I love my neck pickup tones.



I know how you feel. I have a single-pickup guitar and miss the neck tones with it. 

...Although I'm about to do some EVH-style mods to one of my old Squiers.


----------



## Curt (Oct 12, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know how you feel. I have a single-pickup guitar and miss the neck tones with it.
> 
> ...Although I'm about to do some EVH-style mods to one of my old Squiers.


 EVH butchering is the only butchering of guitars I approve. He is, after all, the reason I picked up a guitar. 

Walnut Burl body, Macassar Ebony board RG7 style with a single camo covered Nailbomb. 

Or two of them... Oh, the choices.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, I'm not going to mutilate the guitar. I'm installing a flush-mounted FR and a single-pickup pickguard with... a single pickup. 

Gonna look something like this:


----------



## Curt (Oct 12, 2012)

Ahhh.

When I hear EVH type mods, I instantly think of his frankenstein, and all of his bizzare old guitars I love. 

I 100% approve of the mods btw. I had a 2004 Squier Fat Strat in charcoal grey I modded similarly, but I had a zebra Dimarzio megadrive(precursor to the D-sonic, IIRC.) I miss that guitar dearly.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Oct 12, 2012)

Don't have this one anymore but she sure was sweet. 






I will always have this warlock though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 12, 2012)

And of course these:


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 12, 2012)

my dream guitar:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Syriel (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not a fan of traditional Vs, but something about this guitar just makes me wet.






And then there's this stealth.


----------



## cajunboy2k (Oct 12, 2012)

Single humbucker Nagel's are my favorite.


----------



## javiereu (Oct 12, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Its more of a chat room joke
> 
> ..aaand to contribute; Anything bright and pointy.


I use to have one of those, but in a beautiful and very 80's PINK color


----------



## Ghost40 (Oct 12, 2012)

This guy!






and this guy...


----------



## Kreml (Oct 12, 2012)

B.C. Rich Warlock Exotic, ive got one with a reverse headstock, sadly i dont have a decent picture of my mine.





And my 6-string RG2550e.. I wanted RG with scratchplate and a single humbucker for ages, so i made one


----------



## ILuvPillows (Oct 12, 2012)

...I can only assume that this it what you're really after.


----------



## EOT (Oct 12, 2012)

Christmas tree!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2012)

^Spongebob likes what he sees.


----------



## Al NiCotin (Oct 12, 2012)

I have no idea of who built this beauty Richard.... The inlays remind me of a thread here but I can't find it


----------



## darren (Oct 12, 2012)

Al NiCotin said:


> I have no idea of who built this beauty The inlays remind me of a thread here but I can't find it



Just a long-shot guess, but maybe a guy named Richard Fay?


----------



## darren (Oct 12, 2012)

And i've always loved KK Downing's Hamer Mini-V:


----------



## Al NiCotin (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Don Vito (Oct 12, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


>


thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiss


----------



## Kride (Oct 12, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aaand you just gave me an idea.
> 
> Brb, buying an Epi Explorer.





Actually I'm getting the exact same pickguard back next week... the current owner of that guitar never used it nor needs it.


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 12, 2012)

yaow


----------



## yellowv (Oct 12, 2012)

samclarke669 said:


> I love the rg2610e! Looks hot with a white pup too..



That looks like my old 2610. Is that a Cold Sweat in there.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 12, 2012)

Not humbuckers, but P-90s are MORE than awesome enough to compensate for the fact they're not included in the title of this thread. My dad used to have a 1962 Les Paul Junior (before it was called the SG Junior) which looked exactly like this:







In a similar vein, I like this Fret-King:






Anyway, moving onto humbuckers:

Always had a soft spot for the Charvels that Steve Lynch used to use with Autograph:






Oh, and I'm rather a fan of this:






The Chuck tribute Stealth is one of the only BCRs I'd consider owning:








Oh, and does this count?


----------



## cardinal (Oct 12, 2012)

Sold this one, but always loved the way it looked:


----------



## s_k_mullins (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not big on single pickup guitars...

But Dino's custom Ibbys are fucking awesome!






Also, Ben Burnley's PRS Private Reserve baritone.


----------



## requiemsoup (Oct 12, 2012)

Omg that Del Rey. 
I'm GASing for a lot of these guitars haha.


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## StratFreak11 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## mr_rainmaker (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## metale (Oct 14, 2012)

RG7420


----------



## smucarolina (Oct 15, 2012)

metale said:


> RG7420








I know its not a single bucker...but twins?


----------



## Ultraussie (Oct 15, 2012)

capoeiraesp said:


> I will always have this warlock though.


 


Question about the bridge, is that the original wrap around P-O-S bridge with an extra tailpeice?
That sound like a great mod, the original BC rich bridge is terrible


----------



## metale (Oct 17, 2012)

smucarolina said:


> I know its not a single bucker...but twins?



Nearly  Get a green switch tip on yours IMO 

Mine was inspired by Munky's early Universe. Quite a diferent humbucker tho.


----------



## s4tch (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## capoeiraesp (Oct 18, 2012)

Ultraussie said:


> Question about the bridge, is that the original wrap around P-O-S bridge with an extra tailpeice?
> That sound like a great mod, the original BC rich bridge is terrible



Nope. This had a crappy Floyd previously because it was an 80s model. I put a high quality schaller bridge on and installed an Ormsby nunchucker.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 18, 2012)

devolutionary said:


> Sure as hell ranks up there for me.



LOVE the Rob Arnold sig, one of the coolest LTD sig models out there IMO! 



yellowv said:


>



DAS FROOT! None more neon. 



Bloody_Inferno said:


> And of course these:



If that came with a passive pickup stock and a lowered price tag, I would buy the hell out of that one!  Love everything else about it!


My contribution, I think this still counts since there's only one humbucker on it, right? 






LURRRRRRVE IT!


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow....three pages in and no one has mentioned the G&L Rampage yet?


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 18, 2012)

infernalservice said:


> My superstrat plus hairless cat combo:



Almost forgot, cute sphinx!


----------



## AVWIII (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm more of a neck pickup kinda guy... if that's alright...


----------



## Nag (Oct 19, 2012)

Jackson RR24

ESP Alexi

Ibanez RG2610

done.


----------



## Survivalism (Oct 19, 2012)

Kreml said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/c330884image0.jpg/


 
THAT is badass! I've always wanted to toss an Invader in an RG, I'm sure it sounds awesome


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 19, 2012)

This thread is full of so much win.


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 20, 2012)

AVWIII said:


> I'm more of a neck pickup kinda guy... if that's alright...



what? no it's not alright, you're on a metal oriented forum goddammit!


----------



## Loomer (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm fapping to this thread so hard you wouldn't believe it.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 22, 2012)

No longer own:


----------



## warhead78 (Oct 22, 2012)

Being built for me right now, licensed Trapezoid Neck etc


----------



## gunch (Oct 22, 2012)

One of the dudes from Gorod plays an Esquire GT IIRC


----------



## brett8388 (Oct 22, 2012)

No love for 1 hum guitars from me - I think it's too limiting.

However I do love this one...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 22, 2012)

Throwing this is because I said so:

Dino Cazares' mystery ESP.


----------



## Philligan (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Oct 22, 2012)

Philligan said:


>



Pure sex!


----------



## Jarmake (Oct 23, 2012)

My new fernandes (more pics in the ngd thread) is one hum guitar..


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Oct 23, 2012)

rich


----------



## Fiction (Oct 23, 2012)

Jarmake said:


> My new fernandes (more pics in the ngd thread) is one hum guitar..



Wow, I want that.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm gonna post some of the 1 pup guitars I made on the Montag generators, because why not?



























I think I have some more, but photobucket is being ridiculously shitty this evening for some damned reason, so I might get back to you on that.


----------



## Philligan (Oct 23, 2012)

^That black one at the end is awesome


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 23, 2012)

Jarmake said:


> My new fernandes (more pics in the ngd thread) is one hum guitar..



So this was what the hype was about? 

I like it. Whats the model name?


----------



## Survivalism (Oct 23, 2012)

No love for the First Act Custom Shop?! Hahaha. I love 'em.
I don't think any of these First Acts are under $2,000  I keep
trying to order a custom DC-6, but their customer service is 
by far the worst in the milky way galaxy


----------



## Stealthtastic (Oct 24, 2012)

I like my old Jackson.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2012)

PSSSSH. This one would wipe the floor with all y'alls.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 24, 2012)

^ At least Rudolph Schenker's Ferrari V looks... adequate.
















...or perhaps not....


----------



## vstealth (Oct 24, 2012)

samclarke669 said:


> I love the rg2610e! Looks hot with a white pup too..



I have an opportunity to buy one of these for $1000, seeing this pics has got me seriously considering it, just dont like the volume knob but that can be changed easily I guess. 

My favorites


----------



## Jarmake (Oct 24, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So this was what the hype was about?
> 
> I like it. Whats the model name?



It was worth the hype  it's a Resona. Check out the pics from another thread, that guitar is quite.. extraordinary.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## TomParenteau (Oct 24, 2012)

My Boogie Bodies


----------



## Loomer (Oct 24, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^ At least Rudolph Schenker's Ferrari V looks... adequate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is...

Unbelievably embarassing. 

Reminds of that uncle at family gatherings that arrives on a motorcycle even though he's past 50 and won't stop blabbering about that one time he met the singer of Night Ranger at a bar.


----------



## Shotgun (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## BotchStank (Oct 24, 2012)

I got this in middle school and it still continues to surprise me, The SD Invader really kills in this setup http://www.stillkickinmusic.com/myauctions/del760-onside.jpg


----------



## ILuvPillows (Oct 24, 2012)

vstealth said:


> I have an opportunity to buy one of these for $1000, seeing this pics has got me seriously considering it, just dont like the volume knob but that can be changed easily I guess.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/215941-ft-4-guitars-im-serious-time.html


 You may be extremely interested in this.


----------



## themike (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 25, 2012)

HRRRRRNNNNNNNNNGGGGGG


----------



## NeglectedField (Oct 25, 2012)

Shotgun said:


>



How dare you drop by and not tell us who made this guitar!


----------



## WYLDCHYLD (Jun 29, 2014)

cajunboy2k said:


> Single humbucker Nagel's are my favorite.




Is this just one made in an image generator?


----------



## Force (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## bouVIP (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## metale (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## rikomaru (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh yeahhhhhhh


----------



## gunch (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Edika (Jun 30, 2014)

Here's my contribution:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 30, 2014)

themike said:


>



I know it's an old pic, but it sucks we'll never see this as a sig. 

Here's to hoping there's a Fender sig for him.


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Dentom79 (Jul 1, 2014)

Quite possibly the best necro-bump this year, I used to have this guitar:





Unfortunately I didn't get along with the Seymour Duncan Blackout, I'm more a EMG 81 kinda guy active pickup-wise.


----------



## Ulvhedin (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm still hunting for one of theese


----------



## Imalwayscold (Jul 1, 2014)

The RGR08ltd was great sounding and a player. But .... me the frets were horrendous when I first got it.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 1, 2014)

All of Suffocation guitarist, Guy Marchais', U.S. custom shop B.C. Rich Warlocks. 

Axes of Evil! Guy Marchais of Suffocation BC Rich Arsenal! « B.C. Rich News


----------



## Dentom79 (Jul 1, 2014)

Imalwayscold said:


> The RGR08ltd was great sounding and a player. But .... me the frets were horrendous when I first got it.


Indeed, I also had a few rough edges.

[on-topic] I'm neither a big 8-string or Iceman fan, but this is just perfect:


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jul 2, 2014)

Not totally finished yet (I know I said this would be finished long before now in my thread about this guitar, but a ton of shows and band stuff came up in the last couple months, so things have been a bit hectic...I swear I will get this finished up soon!  ), but I figured I'd throw in my RG7321 in progress, The Megadoomer:






Excellent thread! Though the raging case of G.A.S. I have brewing after going through all 5 pages of pics may or may not kill me...

EDIT: And I managed to forget the original guitar I was gonna post in this thread after looking at all the pics...derp! Mike DeWolf of Taproot's Ibanez LACS baritone:


----------



## Underworld (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes, it's mine


----------



## Pat_tct (Jul 2, 2014)

Don't know if it was posted. but the ESP M-1 (discontinued) is my fave one hum guitar from the production line of the big names.

other than that. so many nice custom shop 1-hum-guitars


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm not normally a gold hardware kind of guy, but I would definitely let it slide on that guitar!


----------



## Zado (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 2, 2014)

CJLsky said:


> EDIT: And I managed to forget the original guitar I was gonna post in this thread after looking at all the pics...derp! Mike DeWolf of Taproot's Ibanez LACS baritone:



I was happy when I found out Ibanez made a cheaper, mass-produced version of this.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jul 2, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was happy when I found out Ibanez made a cheaper, mass-produced version of this.



You and me both on that one! Though I have yet to be able to get one for myself, it seems like they are rarer than hen's teeth to find online, at least in the searching I have tried to do.


----------



## Allealex (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Allealex (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Ashstrodamus (Jul 2, 2014)

I think it's a Keith Roscoe guitar, but not sure. I found it in google images searching Roscoe guitars. The fret markers look accurate to his models. He made some sweet guitars in the eighties. He recently started building six strings again instead of just basses.


----------



## Forkface (Jul 2, 2014)

I still want one of these





and, guitars with removed neck pickups count?


----------



## minorseventh (Sep 6, 2014)

bump for a cool old thread and i want to see MORE


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Oct 19, 2014)

Don't own this one anymore, I had to sell it a few years ago unfortunately. This was my own Jackson Custom Shop order through Matts Music. Jackson Death Angel, Trans Black with matching headstock / Mahogany Body / Neck / Quilted Maple Top / Natural Binding / BKP Painkiller in the bridge / Kahler Fixed Bridge / Sperzel Locking Tuners / Volume Knob Placement was a little further back that on Standard USAs / 90s Jackson logo with USA (not made in USA) and the custom shop logo was done as I asked, not like you see on most CS jacksons where they have ''Custom'' on top and ''Shop'' below it. 


















Another one I sold a few years back. Pearl White Jackson KE 1, sorry but the pics are terrible quality on this one.










Another KE 1 I've owned, trans black / quilted maple. I think this one is for sale somewhere at the moment. Seen on either JGP forum or JCF I think. It was an amazing sounding guitar! Bone crushingly heavy!


----------



## rockstarazuri (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Blood Tempest (Oct 21, 2014)

My recently delivered Halo Salvus custom.






Black Winter FTW!


----------



## jrstinkfish (Oct 21, 2014)

I'd prefer none of my guitars had a neck pickup, never use 'em. I wound up buying the single-hum guitar I coveted last year:





Also put a single-hum pickguard on my Strat:


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## clubshred (Oct 21, 2014)

This will always be my favorite single humbucker guitar.


----------



## AnP Hardcore (Oct 21, 2014)

Here's my very own Ibanez RG2610E with an EMG 81 mounted in it instead of the stock Seymour Duncan TB-10


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Oct 21, 2014)

I didn't see it mentioned, but this is the most badass single hum guitar ever crafted...from aircraft grade aluminum.






Awesome guitar, but the neck dive was out of this world


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2014)

Someone probably already posted these (heck, it was probably me ), but they deserve to be reposted if so. 











Charvel Model series. Always wanted a pointy headstock Strat.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Oct 21, 2014)

LTD F series guitars are probably one of my favorite body shapes despite of how crazy they are, so this one is a great addition (let the hate commence)


----------

